# AVI audio problems (sound doesn't play)



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi all;
I did a search and didn't come up with anything specific but i'm having a hard time playing a video clip from the show "Two and a half men" The video opens without a problem but i'm lacking sounds. I'm assuming it's an audio codec issue. Anyone have any sites that have decent codec downloads? Odds are it's Xvid b/c i've got the Divx one already.

Cheers. 
- Adam


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

make sure you are playing it with VLC


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://perian.org/


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

irontree said:


> make sure you are playing it with VLC


FWIW, VLC is great if you're just watching the movie. However, if you're interested in burning the files to disk.. VLC won't help you there. Toast and many other burning software rely on Quicktime to be able to convert.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Even VLC doesn't play it with sound 
LOL

I'll check out the other link

thanks
- Adam


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

You can find out what the audio codec used is by doing command+I from inside VLC (and possibly also quicktime), and look at the various streams. One of them will be audio and should state what the codec is.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

Evian Perian doesn't work. So this doesn't work w/ 3 files i just downloaded from newsgroups. All avi files... All the other avi's i have work w/out problems. This is strange. 
- Adam


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't forget though, that AVI is just a container .. has nothing to do with the internal codecs at all (in the same way that MOV is just a container for quicktime files). Try what I suggested about .. you'll probably find that they are using the latest WMP audio stuff, which of course nothing but the latest WMP on windows can do anything with yet.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

BINGO! They're xvid with an a52 audio codec.  Got it working! Thanks guys


----------

